#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the smartphone applications as an IoT device?

## Bhavya

Internet of Things is establishing communication concepts that will interconnect devices like smartphones, sensors and other networking devices to offer seamless communication to people. This concept can be achieved through several applications. Do you guys know what are the smartphone applications as an IoT device?

----------

